# [internet] host pas reacheable

## Lutin

Bonjour à vous.

J'ai installé une gentoo il y a deux semaines et j'ai (enfin) réussi à compiler le noyau et booter (genkernel all, pas optimisé mais ça marche).

En chroot avec systemrescue cd tout fonctionnait.

En démarrant sur mon noyaux tout neuf, lorsque que je tente d'accéder à internet j'ai : "host unreacheable".

Pourtant dhcpd est lancé au démarrage et mon ifconfig me donne bien mon adresse et j'ai bien mes dns dans le resolv.conf.

J'ai cherché un peu partout mais je ne trouve pas ce qui manque.

(comme la par exemple:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-304227-highlight-host+unreacheable.html)

De plus, tout ce qui concerne le réseau n'est pas mon point fort.

Auriez vous des idées pour savoir vers où je dois regarder ? (Ou de quelles informations vous avez besoin pour me dépanner).

Merci beaucoup

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Donne nous plus d'infos:

```
ifconfig -a

route -n

cat /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## Lutin

Voila:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8d:b6:2e:fc  

          inet addr:192.168.0.10  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:590 (590.0 B)  TX bytes:590 (590.0 B)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0x6000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       -               255.0.0.0       !     0      -        0 -

```

```

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

nameserver 212.27.40.240

nameserver 212.27.40.241

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line
```

Il est bizarre le route -n.

----------

## man in the hill

Effectivement tu n'as pas de passerelle par defaut donc tu peux atteindre ton réseau local (192.168.0.0) mais pas les autres réseaux ....

Ajoute la route vers les autres réseaux en ligne de commande et test ta connexion:

```
route add default gw ip_routeur
```

Normalement avec  dhcpd tu devrais avoir tous les paramètres d'activés (ip,passerelle,dns) mais désactiver dhpcd et ajouter une ip fixe ds la conf net de gentoo /etc/conf.d/net

La doc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4

Si tu utilises OpenRC

```
config_eth0="192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0" 

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"
```

Sans OpenRC

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )
```

Ajoute tes dns ds /etc/resolv.conf

Ajoute ta carte réseau au démarrage et redemarre ta carte

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## Lutin

```
route add default gw ip_routeur
```

Merci avec ça ça marche.

Par contre comment mettre ce paramètre automatiquement au démarrage en gardant une ip pas statique, c'est possible ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je n'utilise pas dhcpcd mais il a un fichier de conf .

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Dhcpcd

http://www.phystech.com/download/dhcpcd_man.html

Vérifie les options, il doit bien y avoir une option pour demander la passerelle ( ce qui devrais etre par defaut)

Regarde ds les log si il n'y a pas qques chose de bizarre.

----------

## barul

En général le dhcp s'occupe de mettres toutes les adresses réseaux nécessaires, y compris la gw…

----------

## Lutin

Il ne le fait pas, je doit la rajouter a la main.

----------

## jcTux

Essaye ce que man in the hill avait conseillé précédemment.

Ma config est similaire :

```

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.27 brd 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

dns_servers_wlan0="8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"
```

----------

## Lutin

Vi je crois que je vais passer en ip statique ça sera plus simple.

J'avais essayé d'ajouter :

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )

Mais j'avais un message d'erreur comme quoi le fichier SIOCADDRT existait déjà. J'ai cru comprend que lo attribuait sa route aux autres interfaces (ou alors j'ai rien compris aux messages anglais que j'ai lus).

----------

## Poussin

 *jcTux wrote:*   

> Essaye ce que man in the hill avait conseillé précédemment.
> 
> Ma config est similaire :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Cette syntaxe n'est pas celle d'openrc, attention!

----------

## Lutin

Je viens de remarquer que (en gardant la config dhcp, et en ne touchant à absolument rien),

en relançant l'interface (/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart) la gw est automatiquement detectée, c'est bizarre que ça ne marche pas lorsque c'est lancé lors du boot.

----------

